# Lohnt sich dieser Rechner für den Preis/Zukunftsaussicht?



## Computo8 (17. September 2017)

*Lohnt sich dieser Rechner für den Preis/Zukunftsaussicht?*

Hallo zusammen, auf der Suche nach einem Rat, wende ich mit an die breite Masse des PC Games Hardware Forums. 

Es geht um ein Zweitsystem. Einen refurbished Rechner, genauer gesagt um einen Fujitsu Esprimo P910 E90+ Micro-Tower für 315 Euro.
Zur Hardwarekonfiguration: Intel Core i5-3570, 16GB DDR3 RAM | 500GB HDD | DVD-ROM Laufwerk, Windows 7 Professional mit Recovery-CD. 

Hat dieser Rechner in den nächsten Jahren noch eine Zukunft, bzw. kann man ihn problemlos im Alltag benutzen? Gibt es für den Preis bessere Alternativen? Hat dieses Modell technische Schwachstellen? Wie sieht es mit einer Aufrüstung aus? Könnte man eventuell eine leistungsstärkere Grafikkarte einbauen (GTX 550 Ti)? Als Chipset ist ein Intel Q77 Express verbaut und das Netzteil hat nur 250 Watt, soweit man das den technischen Daten entnehmen kann. Über zahlreiche Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen. Ich hoffe weiterhin, ich erstelle diesen Thread im richtigen Forum, bin neu bei euch.  

MfG Computo


----------



## EyRaptor (17. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Rechner für den Preis/Zukunftsaussicht?*

Hallo Computo8 und willkommen im Forum,

Ob ein PC ausreicht hängt immer von den eigenen Ansprüchen an den PC ab. Man kann da leider nicht pauschal "ja" oder "nein" sagen.

Für Office ist er bestimmt ausreichend, für gaming eher nicht. Eine Grafikkarte kannst du einbauen, allerdings ist das Netzteil wirklich schlecht, da sollte dann ein besseres Netzteil rein.
Die CPU ist durchaus noch brauchbar, eine SSD ließe sich auch recht einfach einbauen. 

Wenn wir dann mehr über deine Erwartungen an den PC wissen, dann können wir dir gezielt weiterhelfen .

Grüße,
EyRaptor


----------



## tsd560ti (17. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Rechner für den Preis/Zukunftsaussicht?*

Mit der Grafikkarte wäre ich mir nicht mal so sicher, denn die Fertig PCs haben oft Restriktionen im BIOS. 

Ansonsten sind die 16 GB Ram schon ordentlich, doch der Rest ist ziemlicher Plunder.

Wenn du dir ein gebrauchtes Bundle mit i5-2500, Mainboard und Boxedkühler holst bist du vielleicht 80€ los. 

Netzteil gleich nen vernünftiges um die 400-500Watt, das kann dann auch mal in andere PCs (60€)

Dazu dann ein 30€ Gehäuse von Raijintek oder CoolerMaster und eine Festplatte deiner Wahl (20-50€).

8GB Ram dürften für Alltag reichen, sind noch mal 30€.

Mit 250€ bekommst du dann schon eine besser aufrüstbare Basis, anstelle solch eines Fertig-System.


----------



## EyRaptor (17. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Rechner für den Preis/Zukunftsaussicht?*

Ein Bundle mit dem i5 2500 ist ein downgrade vom i5 3570, das würde also nicht viel Sinn ergeben.
Evtl. ließe sich sogar ein i7 3770 in das Board einsetzten, allerdings habe ich da bisher kein Datenblatt über die unterstützten CPUs gefunden (ist aber beides Ivy Bridge von Sockel 1155).
Wie ist das mit den Restriktionen im Bios bei fertig PCs? Ich wusste bis jetzt nicht dass das überhaupt ein Problem wäre (habe bisher erst einem nen Upgrade verpasst), lasse mich aber gerne verbessern.
Die Netzteile die bei diesen PCs oft abseits des ATX Standards sind, stellen da ja meist das größte Problem dar.

Grüße,
EyRaptor

Edit: Ich hab ein Datenblatt zu dem verwendeten Mainboard gefunden.
ftp://ftp.ts.fujitsu.com/pub/mainbo...lassicDesktop/Datasheets/D3xxx/DS_D3162-A.pdf
Du könntest also nen 3770 reinbauen.

Edit2: ftp://ftp.ts.fujitsu.com/pub/mainbo...apers/Other/Whitepaper_12V_only_OEM_final.pdf
Puh, das ist Bullshit. Die haben das billigste proprietärste Kacknetzteil. Es wandelt die 230V AC nur in 12V DC, die kleineren Spannungen (5V und 3,3V) werden dann direkt 
auf dem Board von 12V gewandelt. Ein Upgrade des Netzteils ist damit quasi nicht möglich.

Edit3: wenn man eine Stromsparende GPU wie z.B. gt1030, gtx 1050 oder so einbaut, dann könnte es das Netzteil noch schaffen.
Die Grafikkarte darf dann eben keinen 6 oder 8 Pol PCIe Stromstecker haben.


Fazit, nein ... das lohnt sich nicht. Da muss ich tsd560ti absolut zustimmen und seinen Vorschlag unterstützten.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Rechner für den Preis/Zukunftsaussicht?*

Das ist einm Fujitsu. Die Dinger bauen nicht auf vorgefertige Hardware auf. Die machen ihr eigenes Ding.
Gerade bei mainboard und Bios ist das zum Teil echt erschreckend, was man da vorfindet.

Ich würde so einen fertig Kram nicht kaufen.
Dann eher einen selbst zusammengebauten Rechner gebraucht im Netz kaufen. Davon gibt es auch eine Menge.


----------



## Computo8 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Rechner fÃ¼r den Preis/Zukunftsaussicht?*

Erstmal vielen Dank, für die vielen Anregungen und Erläuterungen. Ich habe mir bei nochmaliger Betrachtung des Angebots schon fast gedacht, dass diese Fujitsu Rechner nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sind, besonders was das Netzteil anbelangt. Zum Verwendungszweck: Vorrangig Surfen, sprich Videos, Office und auch mal das ein oder andere Spiel. Natürlich nicht unbedingt die neusten AAA-Titel, bei dem Budget ist das ja klar und dafür habe ich meinen jetzigen Rechner, den ich auch in meinem Benutzerprofil "ausgestellt" habe. Es bleiben also die Möglichkeiten gebraucht zu kaufen oder einen PC von Grund auf selbst zu bauen. Beim Gebrauchtkauf bin ich mir ziemlich unsicher. Die geläufigste Plattform dafür ist wohl Ebay Kleinanzeigen. Erstens weiß man nicht genau, wie viele Betriebsstunden die Komponenten haben, dann sind die Rechner meistens noch extrem unsauber, scheinbar nie vom Staub befreit worden. Ein weiteres Manko ist das Bezahlen und Verschicken. Am liebsten überweise ich Beträge per Überweisungsträger, ein PayPal Konto besitze ich nicht. Die Anbieter verschicken meistens sehr ungern Dinge per Post und einen Rechner sollte man natürlich gut verpacken. Ein Plus wäre das Betriebssystem, das ist bei den meistens Rechnern dort mit dabei. 2 Angebote habe ich gefunden, die relativ interessant sind:

1. Gaming  computer pc  i5 , 3gb grafik etc in Rheinland-Pfalz - Steinwenden | Gebrauchte Computer kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen - Hier kostet allein das Gehäuse circa 80 Euro, aber das Netzteil sieht augenscheinlich nicht sehr hochwertig aus, die Angabe in der Anzeige sind relativ schwammig und nicht sehr seriös, zudem ist der Rechner/sind die Lüfter sehr dreckig. 

2. GAMING PC [2014] (sehr guter Zustand) in Bremen - Neustadt | Gebrauchte Computer kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen - Für mich als Semi-Laien etwas schlechtere Komponenten, dafür günstiger, seriöser und sauberer, aber ohne Netzteil. 

Einen Computer von Grund auf selbst zu bauen ist so eine Sache. Das habe ich in meinem Leben noch nie getan, die größte "Aktion" war bisher die komplette Neuverkabelung meines bisherigen PCs, da ein neues Netzteil + Grafikkarte von mir und einem Verwandten eingebaut wurde. Fiel mir ehrlich gesagt nicht schwer, auch wenn ein Problem auftrat, was wohl fast immer der Fall ist. Die Grafikkarte ist eigentlich zu lang und liegt jetzt in meinem System genau auf dem SATA-Slot der Festplatte auf und biegt diesen etwas nach unten. Haben wir so gelassen, da kein anderer SATA-6 Gbit Slot auf dem Board vorhanden ist, der günstiger liegt. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, das System funktioniert bisher fehlerfrei. Gegen einen kompletten Neubau spricht für mich meine mangelnde Erfahrung in diesem Bereich, die Tatsache das die Teile meistens bei verschiedenen Läden bestellt werden müssen, was das Bezahlen für mich ohne PayPal Konto wieder umständlich gestalten würde und der teilweise horrende Aufpreis für ein Betriebssystem/Windows 10. Das wäre es also aus meiner Sicht. Es hat mir schon weitergeholfen, das mir hier von fachkundigeren Leuten aufgezeigt wurde, dass das Fujitsu System kein guter Kauf wäre.


----------



## TohruLP (17. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Rechner fÃ¼r den Preis/Zukunftsaussicht?*



Computo8 schrieb:


> Gegen einen kompletten Neubau spricht für mich meine mangelnde Erfahrung in diesem Bereich


YouTube



Computo8 schrieb:


> die Tatsache das die Teile meistens bei verschiedenen Läden bestellt werden müssen


Bei Mindfactory beispielsweise bekommt man fast alles und hat meistens auch den günstigsten Preis.



Computo8 schrieb:


> was das Bezahlen für mich ohne PayPal Konto wieder umständlich gestalten würde


Man kann eigentlich bei allen Shops per Vorkasse zahlen.



Computo8 schrieb:


> und der teilweise horrende Aufpreis für ein Betriebssystem/Windows 10.


Key von eBay oder MMOGA für 5-20€


----------



## tsd560ti (18. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Rechner für den Preis/Zukunftsaussicht?*

In welchem Budgetrahmen bewegen wir uns denn und nenn vielleicht doch mal exemolarisch ein Spiel, das du spielen möchtest (mit Auflösung/Einstellungen).  

Grundsätzlich ist alles möglich.  

Je nach Preislage könnte icj mir auch vorstellen eine alte AM3-Ruine zu kaufen und mit nem Phenom II oder FX "flott" zu machen. 

Wenn das Budget groß ist ginge auch ein neuer Ryzen-Unterbau mit Garantie und dann gebrauchte Grafikkarte/RAM/Laufwerke da rein.


----------



## Computo8 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Rechner für den Preis/Zukunftsaussicht?*

Das Budget beläuft sich auf circa 500 Euro, +-30. Die volle Summe habe ich jedoch frühestens Mitte November zur Verfügung. Ich weiß nicht genau, ob man andere Foren bei euch verlinken darf, aber ich habe eine Konfigurationsliste gesehen, die ich wirklich gut und preiswert fand. FAQ Der Ideale Gaming-PC: Spiele-PC selbst zusammenstellen - ComputerBase Forum In diesem Artikel die Konfiguration für 450 Euro. Gibt es für das Geld mehr Leistung? Ich habe mir bei Mindfactory die Liste Konfiguriert, dazu jedoch noch eine Windows Version auf CD, ein Laufwerk, ein etwas stärkeres Netzteil von BeQuiet und eine normale GTX1050Ti von Gigabyte. Das sind dann zusammen leider schon ~550 Euro. Windows 10 als CD-Version ist mit 80 Euro einfach teuer, aber so wäre mir das mit dem Betriebssystem am liebsten, bzw. am unkompliziertesten.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Rechner für den Preis/Zukunftsaussicht?*

Für halbwegs aktuelle Spiele (und sogar ganz aktuelle, mit reduzierten Grafikeinstellungen und davon ausgehend, dass keine sehr hohe Bildrate benötigt wird) reicht das Computerbase Beispielsystem absolut aus. Ich würde allerdings auf die “alternative“ Variante gehen. So ist der G4600 lustigerweise derzeit oft sogar nen Euro günstiger als der minimal schwächere G4560.


----------



## Computo8 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Rechner für den Preis/Zukunftsaussicht?*

@HenneHuhn auf Mindfactory kostet der G4600 leider 20 Euro mehr. 
Intel Pentium G4500 2x 3.50GHz So.1151 BOX - Sockel 1151 - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei
Intel Pentium G4600 2x 3.60GHz BOX - Sockel 1151 - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Rechner für den Preis/Zukunftsaussicht?*



Computo8 schrieb:


> @HenneHuhn auf Mindfactory kostet der G4600 leider 20 Euro mehr.
> Intel Pentium G4500 2x 3.50GHz So.1151 BOX - Sockel 1151 - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei
> Intel Pentium G4600 2x 3.60GHz BOX - Sockel 1151 - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei



Okay, vorgestern war es noch anders. Aber die Hardwarepreise ändern sich auch teilweise mehrmals täglich.


----------



## TohruLP (19. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Rechner für den Preis/Zukunftsaussicht?*



Computo8 schrieb:


> @HenneHuhn auf Mindfactory kostet der G4600 leider 20 Euro mehr.
> Intel Pentium G4500 2x 3.50GHz So.1151 BOX - Sockel 1151 - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei


Vorsicht! Das ist der 4500 mit nur 2C/2T! Je nach Preis solltest du den 4560 oder 4600 nehmen!


----------



## Computo8 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Rechner für den Preis/Zukunftsaussicht?*



TohruLP schrieb:


> Vorsicht! Das ist der 4500 mit nur 2C/2T! Je nach Preis solltest du den 4560 oder 4600 nehmen!



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, die 20 Euro sind es dann sicherlich wert. Gibt es in diesem Preisbereich noch eine Alternative mit 1151 Sockel? Oder eventuell ein AMD FX Series FX-6300? Dann bräuchte ich natürlich wieder ein anderes Mainboard und Intel ist mir eigentlich lieber. :/
Edit: Boards für einen FX-6300 unterstützen keinen DDR4, deswegen fällt das wohl aus.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Rechner für den Preis/Zukunftsaussicht?*



Computo8 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, die 20 Euro sind es dann sicherlich wert. Gibt es in diesem Preisbereich noch eine Alternative mit 1151 Sockel? Oder eventuell ein AMD FX Series FX-6300? Dann bräuchte ich natürlich wieder ein anderes Mainboard und Intel ist mir eigentlich lieber. :/
> Edit: Boards für einen FX-6300 unterstützen keinen DDR4, deswegen fällt das wohl aus.



Die FX-Reihe ist auch völlig veraltet. Das waren die Vorgänger der aktuellen Ryzen-Prozzis und definitiv keine Neuanschaffung mehr wert. Das wäre im übrigen noch die etwas teurere, eventuell (!) aber lohnenswerte Investition: einen Ryzen R3 1200 nehmen mit AM4 B350 Board.


----------



## EyRaptor (19. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Rechner für den Preis/Zukunftsaussicht?*

Ich würde den fx-6300 (und eigentlich die komplette FX-Serie) aus den Überlegungen streichen da es eine alte und langsame Plattform mit viel Stromverbrauch ist.
Der Pentium mit 2 Kernen und 4 Threads bietet mehr Spieleleistung und verbraucht  DEUTLICH weniger Strom.

Eine mögliche alternative wäre das warten auf Coffee-Lake Intel Coffee Lake-S: Alles uber technische Daten, Release-Termin, Preis und Mainboards 
Damit hättest du dann mehr Möglichkeiten um später aufzurüsten sollte das irgendwann nötig / möglich sein. Bis zum 5ten. Oktober ist es auch nicht mehr allzu lange.
Evtl. sind die Preis durch den Abverkauf der Kabylake Chips dann auch niedriger .
Und ja, Ryzen 3 kostet etwas mehr, ist aber auch eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Computo8 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Rechner für den Preis/Zukunftsaussicht?*

Puh, da muss ich erstmal drüber nachdenken. Ein Ryzen 3 1200 ist schon nochmal eine ziemliche Ecke teurer,  das Board dafür auch. Selbstverständlich, ist ja auch eine 4 Kern CPU. Was die Mainboards betrifft, ist es eigentlich egal ob man MSI, Asus oder ASRock kauft? ASRock ist ja eigentlich die Billigmarke von Asus. Habt ihr Erfahrungen gemacht, das diese Boards qualitativ schlechter sind und nicht so lange halten? Oder ist das im Prinzip egal?


----------



## silent-freak (20. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Rechner für den Preis/Zukunftsaussicht?*



Computo8 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, die 20 Euro sind es dann sicherlich wert. Gibt es in diesem Preisbereich noch eine Alternative mit 1151 Sockel? Oder eventuell ein AMD FX Series FX-6300? Dann bräuchte ich natürlich wieder ein anderes Mainboard und Intel ist mir eigentlich lieber. :/
> Edit: Boards für einen FX-6300 unterstützen keinen DDR4, deswegen fällt das wohl aus.



Der 4560 und der 4600 sind doch Sockel 1151 Produktvergleich Intel Pentium G4560, 2x 3.50GHz, boxed, Intel Pentium G4600, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Computo8 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Rechner für den Preis/Zukunftsaussicht?*

@silent-freak Ja, habe ich erst später gesehen, der 4600er würde es dann natürlich werden. Momentan tendiere ich aber eher zum Ryzen 3 1200.


----------



## Computo8 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Rechner für den Preis/Zukunftsaussicht?*

Wäre es eigentlich möglich, eine GTX 1050 Ti ohne Stromanschluss in den erwähnten Fujitsu Esprimo P910 E90+ aus meinem Startpost zu packen und wie würde das System dann laufen? Die Hardware bremst sich vermutlich gegenseitig aus oder? Ich denke aber, ich bleibe bei meinem bisherigen Setup: Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen
Was haltet ihr von der Zusammenstellung?


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Rechner für den Preis/Zukunftsaussicht?*

Das müsste im Großen und Ganzen gut passen. Die Frage ist nur, ob die Karte vom BIOS unterstützt wird. Aber wenn du die Karte ohnehin auch für das neue System nehmen würdest, kannst du es ja erstmal versuchen 

Das System im Warenkorb passt soweit.


----------



## Computo8 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Rechner für den Preis/Zukunftsaussicht?*

Ok, vielen Dank. Dann hoffe ich, die Teile in 3 Wochen problemlos zusammenbauen zu können, ohne einen Nervenzusammenbruch zu erleiden, wenn etwas nicht funktioniert.  Ich kann mich hier ja jederzeit nach Hilfe erkundigen.


----------



## Computo8 (20. März 2019)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Rechner für den Preis/Zukunftsaussicht?*

Sehr spätes Update in diesem Thread, ich habe mit dem Kauf noch gewartet und die alte Hardware weiter genutzt/mit einer SSD aufgerüstet. Ein neues Ryzen 7 2700x System ist bereits auf einer Liste, jetzt muss nur noch der Geldbeutel mitmachen..


----------



## Lordac (21. März 2019)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Rechner für den Preis/Zukunftsaussicht?*

Servus,

dann geduldest du dich am besten noch bis zum Sommer, sparst derweil fleißig weiter, und schaust was die kommende Ryzen-Generation leistet!

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Rosigatton (21. März 2019)

*AW: Lohnt sich dieser Rechner für den Preis/Zukunftsaussicht?*

@Computo8

Guckst Du hier : Screenshot by Lightshot


----------

